# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Free beta keys for final BWE.

## GW2yoyo

Here are some free keys, I tested some of them are working as I am posting them. (they might be registered fast, so don't flame me if they all are registered in 5 mins)

*Tested and free to register:*

G33TMD-6V378-D4DT-JHM-T8C347G 
7LLH2D-KM4ST-79SD-SC2-64RCQ3K
JKKMLG-L63TQ-1FSQ-BCK-N7M6GHX
3WWGSV-3X63F-RM9M-BTV-L3HK43N
HNNSCM-JQ3VR-JRXK-J34-37WDJGJ
8DDN8K-18B26-K92N-B1Q-K6PSPB1 
3PPR26-QHRJ7-VRW8-6G6-JB79Q11
BSSSWP-TG7TC-QVNQ-12L-BFSXC34
6RRL1J-KBPS2-FT2T-7GB-L3WX9XD

*Updated from Reddit:*

966NGB-LKRL7-8LM2-QN4-3N8KNFW
2TTKLB-QP93D-6S3S-74T-419K4R8
2QQQ8Q-KV6MS-QTPK-VSW-RF126F8
2CC8LM-QHBT1-F1MG-268-JWD8C9N
799MF7-QBHBD-3X6N-BRW-QBWJ27K
BXX9JR-4XDL8-P9TF-M18-VFCJP12
BHH2SB-4HSR3-TWT1-L6F-QPWDH2L
1GGBCM-C8LWX-6H9J-DGJ-XPF1DCW
D77GHS-Q74PS-T46N-CKR-WRVB7KH
6KKJVF-SRK7N-TLCW-TV4-SC8B2XN
CGG136-3BMRF-RLQS-W46-F3VJ7F6
1DDXPR-C7RS3-6NXC-F8N-42B3J6L

*More:*

FRR3FX-M1RKV-QHM3-C8P-HSF6SFH
3VVV2X-1PG9D-LJLV-BK7-CD4MTBD
JXXJ24-J1PS1-F8W1-R4R-K2XW1R3
6JJXKH-GR8TF-J729-DPT-2KT7G1V
6DDKDP-V3MBR-87SV-K76-23XVPBW
62227S-2LTPW-V1DL-Q6T-FR6D3LP
1GG287-WF7HQ-N63V-7P7-LX6XF7L
733DSP-BMVXS-XMQG-X67-2MX7CKH
29968H-VP92F-74XF-L62-JK73H6L
D776VK-J8WV6-VHKC-9VG-8LMKLNC
933SR9-VX3R2-VT7W-S42-1VKMNFN
9SSSGB-H9PTW-DB1W-TBF-GJFG8LQ
9GGC43-HM63P-F4LJ-NSR-HKN31GF
BTT7LQ-F6M8B-QXQ6-XC2-P828RV3
3GGBGS-3LVQT-QDBF-26W-CKJ9VXK
HSSC7Q-DKHLN-J89J-QSN-P6RBHXL
FKKQLB-PK3W9-7VJC-42Q-FNX8VB6
FRRB3N-WXVCQ-42RP-F8D-LMDSB4G
8MMSTP-S98J3-1D6N-9GJ-CPCMBV9
633S4W-GXQ8G-94WD-BD1-91LKB8M
4FFVQ1-WT4JV-96GT-DCR-DCF4SXS
FSS1NL-1XDL9-KPMC-VDV-X61D6JB
FJJKRB-7LFVM-GXMT-F9K-2TXHGDR

Updating and adding more keys up until BWE starts.

[SIZE=5]EDIT: *Sorry guys, gave away every single beta keys I had for now.*

----------


## s0ulja

all dead =(

----------


## GW2yoyo

Holly... That was quick!

----------


## GW2yoyo

I have a few keys left, but it seems like the leechers are eating them fast (without even thanking me got damn it) - pm me for the last active keys.

----------


## warzonebg

Hey man can u pme me 1 key thanks  :Smile:

----------


## s0ulja

I'm not able to pm you, seems your inbox is full. If you have any extra keys, can you PM me one?

Thanks

----------


## GW2yoyo

Warzone, your not able to recieve any PM's (you have to make space and delete some pms)

Soulja, I just PM'ed you with a working beta key.

----------


## Marmol94

Sent you a PM I really want to play with my bros, they got into beta, but I did not ;(

----------


## s0ulja

Thanks, Legit guy. Key works but can't finish register. Seems the GW2 site is bugging out in preparation for beta.

----------


## iReikou

I would love to have an key to see if this game has this cool pvp i was looking for , hope u'll still have one key left for me so im able to try this good looking game out  :Big Grin: .

----------


## s0ulja

Seems your inbox is full again  :Frown:  Anyways, I really appreciate it. I wanted to ask if you could spare another key for an IRL friend of mines, if not its cool

----------


## brockzan

duddeeeee! Ive been looking everywhere!!!!!!! literally for like, hours  :Frown:  haha
if you could PM me one i would love you forever!

----------


## geternal

omg snapped????

----------


## geternal

i hope u can post it again????

----------


## nullpointer

I never heard back on my PM I sent a few hours ago so I assume you are all out. Was going to send a PM saying thanks for the chance at getting one but your inbox is full. So thanks anyways and enjoy the beta!

----------


## wayne...

if any one got eu beta i love to get it can pay some $ pm me :P or add me on skype fearub

----------


## GW2yoyo

Sorry guys, gave away every single beta keys I had for now.

My mod at gw2trade has dedicated some time during the weekend to release more beta keys, but I cant get more beta keys for now.
If you still are looking for one, update this post during the bwe: http://www.gw2trade.dk/viewtopic.php...=84&p=224#p224

----------


## babosasa

yo, I need a beta key, anyone get a spare key? pm me with that, thx

----------


## andrewkim2

I'd like a beta key too if possible ;P

----------


## andywhite

dammit guess i was late  :Frown:

----------


## nabiemi

I got a beat key but it doesnt work. Does it mean some one else already using it or do I need reinstall my GW2 game?

----------

